# 3D Shoot at Livingston Gun Club



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes folks, the outdoor 3D season has arrived. The first 2009 Livingston Gun Club shoot will be on Saturday, March 28th. Registration is from 8:00am until 2:00pm and is open to the public. 
We have made a new loop through the property for about 22 of the 30 shots.

Non LGC member fee is $8.00, and MBH members will get a $1.00 discount. Kids 12 and under free!

Visit livingstongunclub.org for contact info and directions to the club.

2440 Hunter Rd
Brighton, Mi


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Who is planning on going to the shoot at LGC ???


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll try and go to this.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cant make it until the end of may....


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> Cant make it until the end of may....


Well, there is a spare bed in the new/used camper should you decide to run down this month.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

havn't shot the new bow at 3D yet... I might show up.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Y'all need to start shaking!!! I'll be there...... LOL :woohoo1:


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be down with a couple of guys!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

After the way I shot tonight, can I skip any of the targets that are 30 yards or more ??? :sad:


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Huntinggirl said:


> After the way I shot tonight, can I skip any of the targets that are 30 yards or more ??? :sad:


 
shooot... im going to skip all the ones that are above 20!! haha


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

cj. said:


> shooot... im going to skip all the ones that are above 20!! haha


 
LOL, then we can shot together we just won't tell Cam.... 


Cam did I mention lately how GREAT you are :lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I was planning on it but my work schedule this morning shows im going to be working that weekend .


----------



## Misty Meadow Ranch (Jan 8, 2008)

gonna try and make it and bring a group of guys with me


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Misty Meadow Ranch said:


> gonna try and make it and bring a group of guys with me


Awsome! I finished getting the new course ready this weekend. About 18 hours worth this weekend alone. I am looking forward to shooting it!!!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Yikes:yikes:, that is alot of time...cant wait to shoot it

thanks for all the hard work....


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

mikieday said:


> Yikes:yikes:, that is alot of time...cant wait to shoot it
> 
> thanks for all the hard work....


You will see what we have done. Lots of new shots.

No problem! I actually enjoy working at the club.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

we are planning on shooting it...


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

it was a great turn out and we had a great time

pics should be up soon

Mikie


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I did not make it to this shoot this weekend. But I should be able to make the next one.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

here are a couple pics...my camera was on the fritz (memory card is bad i think) so most of my stuff didnt turn out...

the new way the course is laid out is very nice...and the property is very hilly and senic...wish more of the targe pics would have came out...i will be getting a new memory card for next time




























this was a cool shot...standing on a tree stand shooting down hill at a wood chuck and a bear...










cant wait till the next shoot....


----------

